# To all those K-7500 guys out there...



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

I have made up my mind on which drum machine I will purchase. (I think) I am sold on the 7500 except for the "weight" issue of course. I do a lot of stair climbing and deal with roots on 7 of 10 rooter calls. The majority run anywhere between 70 and 110 feet. Ok..so heres my question that I would love to have answered. Does the drum come off the machine easily so that it could be carried up seperately? In videos I have seen it looks as if it does but I just want to make sure before I order it. It would be nice to have the ability to take the drum off in a nice easy manner in cases that the stairway is a nightmare to get up and down. I sure appreciate any input you guys have, thanks.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

MNplumber said:


> I have made up my mind on which drum machine I will purchase. (I think) I am sold on the 7500 except for the "weight" issue of course. I do a lot of stair climbing and deal with roots on 7 of 10 rooter calls. The majority run anywhere between 70 and 110 feet. Ok..so heres my question that I would love to have answered. Does the drum come off the machine easily so that it could be carried up seperately? In videos I have seen it looks as if it does but I just want to make sure before I order it. It would be nice to have the ability to take the drum off in a nice easy manner in cases that the stairway is a nightmare to get up and down. I sure appreciate any input you guys have, thanks.


So how are you going to carry the drum up and down stairs?? With a two wheel dolly?? If that's the case just leave the drum on the machine it's like a dolly anyway.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, if you take the drum off the dolly, you are still going to need a hand truck with stair climbers.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, The cable is where the weight's at.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Spartan 2001 machine the drum comes off real easy and the handle bars with the wheels set come off as well and you can attach the drum to it bring up the drum, then go back for the frame.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> The Spartan 2001 machine the drum comes off real easy and the handle bars with the wheels set come off as well and you can attach the drum to it bring up the drum, then go back for the frame.


If weight is your issue I'd recommend a 2001, there were issues with some of the older models but they've been resolved and it's a MUCH nicer machine than the K-7500. I used one daily for ten years and would buy another one if it wasn't almost twice as much as my General Speedrooter 91 and if my local Spartan rep would actually follow up on calls made to him from anyone that doesn't have millions in sales.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

dankman said:


> .....if my local Spartan rep would actually follow up on calls made to him from anyone that doesn't have millions in sales.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Guess that's why my calls and e-mails went unanswered last year. 
Well to bad for them. I have hundreds of pennies in my account now and bought some where else


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got no problems moving my K-7500 around...
Loads in and out of the truck with 1 arm too...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The arm operating the winch? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> The arm operating the winch? :laughing:


Nope, I just back it up to the van with the stair climber flipped to the raised position and she slides right in... :thumbup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

If you do a lot of stair-climbing, then you are gonna need a helper, or you are gonna need to hit the gym and do some deadlifts on a regular basis!
Its a beast.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

service guy said:


> If you do a lot of stair-climbing, then you are gonna need a helper, or you are gonna need to hit the gym and do some deadlifts on a regular basis!
> Its a beast.


Come on I'm 53 years old with a bad back and _say it's no big deal...:laughing:_


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I lug around a 1065 all day, take it on and off my truck with ease, get it up and down stairs with out any issues either.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How much does the 1065 and 7500 weigh?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

service guy said:


> If you do a lot of stair-climbing, then you are gonna need a helper, or you are gonna need to hit the gym and do some deadlifts on a regular basis!
> Its a beast.


I never have done deadlifts.....I hate them and they scare me. Black guy at the gym loaded up about 275 pounds,stood up on the end of a flat bench and reached down to the floor and started deadlifting it like 12 times. I mean you didn't even hear a grunt. I was waiting for his freaking spine to pop out of his back!!!:laughing: Only thing I would call him is the BOSS:laughing:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> How much does the 1065 and 7500 weigh?


230-250 lbs, most machines that size are in the area.

I think a 1065 is the easier of the two when it comes to stair climbing.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

to me the hard part is going down the stairs, not coming up the stairs.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I never have done deadlifts.....I hate them and they scare me. Black guy at the gym loaded up about 275 pounds,stood up on the end of a flat bench and reached down to the floor and started deadlifting it like 12 times. I mean you didn't even hear a grunt. I was waiting for his freaking spine to pop out of his back!!!:laughing: Only thing I would call him is the BOSS:laughing:


I am tall and lanky, but I once deadlifted 375 lb.s (one time) Personal best.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*All mainline machines incl ridgid*

All the mainline machines are to heavy with 3/4 cable. Ridgid 7500 is unbalanced and cumbersome. ive been dealing with this for years. Answer is; have two men and make 0 money.. have the homeowner help you,he will then want a discount! Buy a spartan 2001 and try to pay for it and make money... My solution was only use a spartan 300 with magnum cable, if you need more machine? Tell the homeowner you must install a outside cleanout to do the job right! Or keep good friends with a chiropractor! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rainman said:


> All the mainline machines are to heavy with 3/4 cable. Ridgid 7500 is unbalanced and cumbersome. ive been dealing with this for years. Answer is; have two men and make 0 money.. have the homeowner help you,he will then want a discount! Buy a spartan 2001 and try to pay for it and make money... My solution was only use a spartan 300 with magnum cable, if you need more machine? Tell the homeowner you must install a outside cleanout to do the job right! Or keep good friends with a chiropractor! :laughing:


:laughing: I can think of one time when I used a second guy to get my K-7500 into a spot...:laughing:

We had to make a right turn off the stairs 1/2 way down to get into a basement room that had the doorway blocked by the stairs...


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

a 7500 question.

is there a grease head for it? like the spartan , or what do you use? it came with a spear head but it is small. ridgid has a 2.5 and a 3" for the k 400 and 1 3/4 for the 7500. kinda odd. 

thanks for the tips


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't use the Ridgid cable or blades... I couldn't tell you...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What cables do you use?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> What cables do you use?



yea i should have posted that.:whistling2:


ridgid 3/4 ic c 100 cables


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

ranman said:


> yea i should have posted that.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> ridgid 3/4 ic c 100 cables


Actually, I was asking Redwood.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually I'm not sure who makes the cables I presently am using...
I do know it's a 11/16" lined, oil hardened cable, with threaded ends, I'll have to check my RABCO Catalog to see what I bought last time. But it's over a year old and holding up well so I can't complain, I'd buy them again.

I use a Duracable C1 Chuck and I also use Duracable Blades.
I usually keep the following blades on hand for main lines:


3" Round
4" Round
4" Pear
3/5 Offset
4/6 Offset
I also keep an old cable end softened and bent in a curve to use for a leader.
I would say I use the 3/5 offset blade the most.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Actually I'm not sure who makes the cables I presently am using...
> I do know it's a 11/16" lined, oil hardened cable, with threaded ends, I'll have to check my RABCO Catalog to see what I bought last time. But it's over a year old and holding up well so I can't complain, I'd buy them again.
> 
> I use a Duracable C1 Chuck and I also use Duracable Blades.
> ...


Red, If you get your cables from RABCO good chance they are Duracable
I order from RABCO all the time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Red, If you get your cables from RABCO good chance they are Duracable
> I order from RABCO all the time.


I'm not sure what I got...
I ran down to their Bilgeport store and picked it up.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'm not sure what I got...
> I ran down to their Bilgeport store and picked it up.


Must be nice to just run down to the store and buy stuff :yes:
None of those place's are anywhere near me and RABCO is the closest.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

MNplumber said:


> I have made up my mind on which drum machine I will purchase. (I think) I am sold on the 7500 except for the "weight" issue of course. I do a lot of stair climbing and deal with roots on 7 of 10 rooter calls. The majority run anywhere between 70 and 110 feet. Ok..so heres my question that I would love to have answered. Does the drum come off the machine easily so that it could be carried up seperately? In videos I have seen it looks as if it does but I just want to make sure before I order it. It would be nice to have the ability to take the drum off in a nice easy manner in cases that the stairway is a nightmare to get up and down. I sure appreciate any input you guys have, thanks.




I will never own a machine with the drum that won't come off easily.PERIOD. I guess I'm not the man you guys are. My drum comes off. i role it to the stairs then lift one step at a time. Don't give me that nonsense how you get them up and down stairs by yourself no trouble. Then you guys must have elevators into basements. another thing if I had an employee I would fire him if he took a machine up or down stairs by himself in 1 piece. I've tried that crap and that makes for a broken old plumber real fast. 

MNplumber you have a legit question. I can not answer it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> I will never own a machine with the drum that won't come off easily.PERIOD. I guess I'm not the man you guys are. My drum comes off. i role it to the stairs then lift one step at a time. Don't give me that nonsense how you get them up and down stairs by yourself no trouble. Then you guys must have elevators into basements. another thing if I had an employee I would fire him if he took a machine up or down stairs by himself in 1 piece. I've tried that crap and that makes for a broken old plumber real fast.
> 
> MNplumber you have a legit question. I can not answer it.


I would veiw that as pushing a light weight empty hand truck down the stairs then bustin your butt carrying a heavy reel loaded with cable down the stairs...

The K-7500 is a hand truck with stair climbers it makes a lot of sense to use it as designed.

If you would fire an employee for doing that, keep on keepin on...
I'd fire you as a boss!
That's why tool boxes have handles...:laughing:

As a matter of fact if I have to use a second cable that is the only time the drum comes off the machine and I use the machine to carry the second drum in and out...:thumbup:

It is by far the easiest way to do it!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I would veiw that as pushing a light weight empty hand truck down the stairs then bustin your butt carrying a heavy reel loaded with cable down the stairs...
> 
> The K-7500 is a hand truck with stair climbers it makes a lot of sense to use it as designed.
> 
> ...


 I stand by my way. Trust me I'm a weakling. I have to use the easiest way. Not the fastest the easiest. 

I do want to say that i never got a raise, a promotion or the prettiest girl from lifting something heavy on a job. I only got a bad back


----------



## GSD (Feb 16, 2010)

If 7 out of 10 calls are re roots, why aren't you using a waterjetter with a warthog head and a remote system so you don't have to lug so much heavy equipment? Plus, the one we just bought does SUCH abetter job. If you can't afford a new jetter (they are expensive!) why not try a Rothenberger suitcase? Have Ridgid cameras also and just used the new jetter today - will post pics showing the difference between what a big Gorlitz GQ80 did vs. the new jetter - such an amazing difference!


----------

